# 2007 Outback 28Krs Toy Hauler For Sale



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

Up for sale is our 2007 Outback Kargaroo 28KRS Toyhauler. Private party sale. We love the trailer!!! But the wife's pregnant so we'd like to sell it. We don't have kids... so the trailer has gotten very light adult only use. Non smokers and no pets have slept on the beds or couches. The cargo door is awesome for loading dirtbikes, our street bike or just the grill and a bunch of camping gear.

Here are some of the specs and details:
- Queen bed in rear, Double up front, dinette and couch each convert into 2 more beds. Sleeps 6-8 total.
- TONS AND TONS of storage space and cabinets
- Enclosed underbelly
- 2 batteries (less than 6 months old)
- 2 LP Tanks
- Electric Tongue Jack
- 2 pop outs (slide outs)
- Outside Kitchen
- All the normal stuff: Fridge, Heat and AC, Awning, Stove, Oven, Microwave, CD player w ipod hookup,
- Length: 30.00 ft.
- Sleeps 8
- UVW: 6095 (Weight when empty and unloaded)
- GVWR: 7655 (Max allowable weight when fully loaded with water and toys.)
Hitch Weight Capacity: 655
Fresh Water Tank Capacity: 50
Black Water Tank Capacity: 40
Grey Water Tank Capcity: 40

(A few of the interior pics are stock photos... my camera took such terrible interior pics that I had to pull some of the web. But the interior of our trailer looks just like the ones I posted.)

Contact Edwin... 818,694- one three seven four or feel free to email via CL. Price is $16,500 OR BEST OFFER. Negotiable and open to offers. Title is clean and in hand. Trailer is located in Valencia, CA 91355


----------



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

Few more pics... a few of these are not of my actual trailer. My interior pics came out terrible. But these look just like my trailer on the inside...


----------



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry none of my photobucket pics were working... I updated ad...


----------



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

I dropped the price to $15,500 on craigslist..... so I'm doing the same here.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

located in Valencia, CA 91355


----------

